# V rake



## Jeffrear (Jan 21, 2016)

I have Heston 8 wheel v rake with a kicker wheel and have trouble with it bunching/ piling hay. I use a 605f Vermeer to roll the hay.
I spoke to someone about the rake issues and he said he offset the exhaust end of the rake so the rakes wouldn't deliver hay to some spot. I did this and it seemed to work somewhat. I say somewhat because the density of hay in every field was different and difficult to determine even doing this on approximately 100 acres of hay. 
My question is if this is a solution to my piling/bunching problem with the offset, which side would work best having the offset, the side with the kicker wheel or the other side?


----------

